# Is that a monkey in your bra or....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

On the bright side, the monkey wasn't armed.

http://www.wcsh6.com/news/watercooler/story.aspx?storyid=151623&catid=108


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Was it the judge who asked why the monkey wasn't picked up by the metal detector? Maybe they thought it has brass balls.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, it's so cute


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

First she smuggles the monkey in, then announces that it's there. Seems like she was just looking for attention, which is what she got. With an animal that young, its not good to have it around a lot of people and germs. I hope the little girl will be OK.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

I know there must be punch line here somewhere........I'm just not sure if it could be posted here.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"... No, I'm just glad to see you." Ba-Dum-Bum! Ksssshhhhh!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is a cute little critter


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG OMG..hit "pause" at 45 seconds and LOOK AT HER HOUSE.

It's so....so.....hoardy.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

She runs a business making clothes & diapers for marmosets. But then another article says she is disabled and owns 4 dogs, a gecko & a garter snake? 
W

O

W

http://www.marmosetmom.com/


----------

